# Deal of the day. 65 lime



## ZE52414 (Apr 18, 2019)

Just grabbed this crust bucket! Might clean it up and move it on.  It will actually clean up fairly decent. Tested the worst spot on the wheels and I see chrome. 
A31064


----------



## bficklin (Apr 18, 2019)

Can’t wait to see it finished , lots of elbow grease needed but well worth it [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuzz (Apr 18, 2019)

That brings back childhood memories, for sure!  Thank you


----------



## McBlaster (Apr 18, 2019)

That poor yellow oval slik tire.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2019)

Looks like someone hated that bike. What a shame.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 18, 2019)

Maybe keep me in mind if you decide to pass it on. I come through Peoria enough due to family in central IL and Farm Progress.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 19, 2019)

HA 8/11/65. Typo in the main post.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 19, 2019)

I think I’m going to move it along before I put a bunch of time and money into it.  I tested the worst spots on the wheels.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 21, 2019)

McBlaster said:


> That poor yellow oval slik tire.




It’s hanging in there!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 21, 2019)

It has some cracking but I had no Idea these tires sell for stupid money.


----------

